# Sandusky river



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

heard the wallys are runnin in the sandusky river now, planning on getting over that way this week, not sure what kind of lure to use in there...any info would be greatly appreciated..thanks guys


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... Check the Northwest Ohio Fishing section.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

slowrollin said:


> heard the wallys are runnin in the sandusky river now, planning on getting over that way this week, not sure what kind of lure to use in there...any info would be greatly appreciated..thanks guys


Floating jig head and spit shot


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well in the Maumee we used a good ball bearing swivel with 24 to 30 in. of Floralcarbon leader with a floating jig head and a Yum or some other scented twister tail 3 to 4 in. we also use a 1/4 to 1/2 oz slip sinker ahead of your swivel take some toothpicks with u and pin ur slip down , let it just tic the top of the sand or rocks and on the swing those eyes will most generally hit it, make darn sure us have the fish hooked inside the mouth and out because u will be watched by ODNR . We have done well with that set up !!!
Watch where u park also they will write u a ticket for that also in Fremont !!!! Take a goo variety of colors with u. and large and small Floater jig heads.

Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
kwalleye1


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

sweet..thanx again cant wait to get over that way and give it a whirl


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I fished the Sandusky yesterday in three spots and I have zero idea how anyone could ever fish anything other than a leadhead in that river. 

There is literally no drift...none.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

BFG what time were you there yesterday? I was down there yesterday for almost two hours, caught one 24½" legal and snagged another but got off....I use floaters down there with a good drift where I fish. Didnt have to retie once.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't use floaters... i either get hung up badly or snag fish. 1/4 oz. lead head is all i can throw in the dusky! But if you know how to do it more power to you, both methods catch fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We use a split shot.....move up and down accordingly and when it gets snagged up you can usually pop it out almost everytime....size of split depends on current....have had goodluck so far this year...my buddy has been down twice now and took 1 on the first time and 3 on the second time and lost a fish while netting it which would of been his 4th....he caught 12 total....legals and non....all on floater and same color. I will be out tomorrow afternoon if anyone gets down!


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I was there yesterday as well and i fished lead, buddy with me used floater and he out caught me 2-1 . He got 2 legal, i got one. He snagged and released about 20 to my 10. Light weight is the key. Hard to get a drift.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

tmorrow said:


> I was there yesterday as well and i fished lead, buddy with me used floater and he out caught me 2-1 . He got 2 legal, i got one. He snagged and released about 20 to my 10. Light weight is the key. Hard to get a drift.


Were you wading? I moved around for a few hrs both wading and from shore and I landed 0 and only had 2 on for a short time. I started at Roger Young, which was a mistake, and when I made my way closer to the bridges there were a bunch of people there already where the fish are stacked up.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> We use a split shot


I'm gonna try that Scum_Frog... carolina rigging with a 1/4 or 1/2 oz. egg sinker is kicking my a$$ lol I can't help but get hung up every other cast. I use power pro so I never really loose my rig, but pulling it out of the snag ruins the sharp point of my floater. Its been hard fishing for me and my crew, fished every day last week and all together got about 10 legals... that was a lot of fishing i tell you what! Im not complaining though cause it sounds like the fishing is a bit better over here than in the Maumee right now.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Reb i think i was just down from you. Was it two of you and one of you was sitting with his legs in the water, with his waders on of course. If that was you i was just north of you and me and my buddy probably landed 30 fish. Only 3 legal.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Fishing the floating jig is kind of like Crappie fishing,Once you get the feel of the drift and ticking the rocks you feel the bite on the swing. My nephew showed me by catching three to my one on an average. He made it look so easy,And didn't loose many jigs. However I left in search of floaters.At Maume Bait Shop as usual SOLD out!!That was a few years ago,Worked at Sandusky too!


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

tmorrow said:


> Reb i think i was just down from you. Was it two of you and one of you was sitting with his legs in the water, with his waders on of course. If that was you i was just north of you and me and my buddy probably landed 30 fish. Only 3 legal.


No, I was solo that day. I saw who you were talking about though. I was on the other side of the RR...or South of the tracks on the East bank. I wanted to get in near the group that you saw but I didn't want to crowd anyone. I had on a blue jacket and red stocking hat...along w/ my waders. 

If you wouldn't mind I would love to tag along with you and learn a few things sometime. It's not for lack of effort that I haven't caught much, but a lack of knowledge for sure.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll pm you when and where.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ill be down all day wednesday. I took a vacation day if you can make it let me kno tmorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Class tomorrow morning, work afternoon. Out for tomorrow Jon. Will let you know about later in the week.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Water is going up on the dusky...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I will probay be back out Sunday morning pending water flow if anyone wants to meet up shoot me a pm.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Going to give this a shot this weekend. Cabin fever.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking to head up on Saturday and perhaps return on Monday. But based on the weather forcast looks like Saturday would be the better day for fishing with the temp around 43 degrees with it feeling like 42. Looks like on Monday the temp is slated for 40 with a feel of 32. Can I get some feedback from my fellow anglers. I am driving 3 1/2 hours coming from Chillicothe, Ohio.

I am itching with cabin fever bad.


----------

